# Can you help identify this 15c oil painting?



## omdetective (Feb 28, 2017)

A unique, mysterious, unrecognised, unidentified painting

I invite readers to help solve the painting's mystery and offer up to a £1000 reward on a first come basis to anyone who can offer convincing evidence to answer my questions.

The whole story can be read at *www.oldmasterdetective.com* but your comments would be welcome below.

Thank you


----------



## omdetective (Feb 28, 2017)

Does anyone out there have any comments? I would be fascinated to know others opinions.

Kind regards


----------

